# Customer Service Highs and Lows on the Same Day



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Yesterday I was surprised by a phone call from a representative of one of the big consumer electronics chains. I'd placed an order about 2 weeks earlier. They called one day before the high number for the estimated days until ready for in store pickup. I was pleasantly surprised by the nature of the call. They were sorry, but the product is no longer available, so as compensation they offered 20% off of a similar product. :clap2: Long before coming here I'd read that personal relations are important in business. As far back as I can remember, I've never dealt with a company that did either of the 2. 

A few weeks ago someone was offering, and I accepted a coupon for a free dental checkup. Why not, as getting one was already on my To Do list. After the checkup, the employee handed me a printout of services received. One had a price. It was a plaque fighting substance. I recognized the Portuguese name because I'd bought some at Pingo Doce: baking soda. I declined. Didn't bother saying that at Pingo Doce it doesn't cost € 30.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

dancebert said:


> Yesterday I was surprised by a phone call from a representative of one of the big consumer electronics chains. I'd placed an order about 2 weeks earlier. They called one day before the high number for the estimated days until ready for in store pickup. I was pleasantly surprised by the nature of the call. They were sorry, but the product is no longer available, so as compensation they offered 20% off of a similar product. :clap2: Long before coming here I'd read that personal relations are important in business. As far back as I can remember, I've never dealt with a company that did either of the 2.
> 
> A few weeks ago someone was offering, and I accepted a coupon for a free dental checkup. Why not, as getting one was already on my To Do list. After the checkup, the employee handed me a printout of services received. One had a price. It was a plaque fighting substance. I recognized the Portuguese name because I'd bought some at Pingo Doce: baking soda. I declined. Didn't bother saying that at Pingo Doce it doesn't cost € 30.


I cannot see anything in the rules that says you cannot name the electronics chain that served you so well dancebert. Such customer service is rare these days and should be shouted from the rooftops.

I'll add one here. Occidental insurance. Remember hurricane Leslie hitting the coast on 13 October last year? We are 36kms as the crow flies from where it struck the coast and were very lucky. Houses all around us were losing roof tiles, garden furniture and anything that wasn't tied down, but our only damage was a broken plant and some lost sleep. Three days later we were contacted by Occidental Seguros to ask if we were OK. They stressed that the cost of any damage would be settled immediately and without question. Can you imagine any UK insurer behaving in that manner?


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

JohnBoy said:


> I cannot see anything in the rules that says you cannot name the electronics chain that served you so well dancebert. Such customer service is rare these days and should be shouted from the rooftops.


Worten :first:


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

dancebert said:


> Worten :first:


That figures. We bought a chest freezer from them. The sales assistant spotted a very minor blemish on the case that I had missed and wouldn't have bothered about anyway as it was going in the garage. Without me asking, he discounted the item.


----------

